# A knife for Tony



## Jim Beam (Feb 24, 2017)

@Tony mentioned in some other thread that he has a box full of kitchen knives with no handles. We worked a trade where he sent me some blades, and I put handles on one and sent it back to him.

It was a fun challenge for me - these were hidden tang blades. I picked out some curly walnut and went to work. This is the result. Maple pin and the finish is just mineral oil.





It feels real nice in the hand. Tony said he likes it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 24, 2017)

Looks like a win-win situation


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2017)

The pictures don't do it justice, it's a beautiful knife. Thanks Robert! Tony


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 24, 2017)

Nice job Robert. Do you have any pics that show off that walnut better?


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Robert. Do you have any pics that show off that walnut better?



I'll try tomorrow to get better ones, but my photography skills definitely leave something to be desired.  Tony


----------

